# InterWorx CP Review



## FHN-Eric (Jan 31, 2014)

As many of you may not know, InterWorx CP is a control panel competing with Plesk, cPanel, and DirectAdmin. I have been using it the past couple of days on a vps I have with Crissic, and I'm going to be sharing my experience with it. 

*The Install*

To start off, I got a demo license from InterWorx. Once I received my license key via email, I proceeded to install InterWorx. The install was very simple, and took less time than cPanel, and DirectAdmin, I didn't need to do a thing other than download, and run the installer. After it is installed, you enter the license key, which you can do via cli, or through the web interface. I did it through the web interface, either way works.

*Post Install*

Now that I had it installed, I was ready to start testing it. At first appearance, it has a really nice theme, and if your new, it might take a few to get use to navigation, but once you do, you will love it.



*The Differences*

You may be wondering what makes InterWorx different. A lot of things, first off, bind is not used, the dns software that is, is faster. There is also full ipv6 support. Managing ip addresses is really easy, in fact it helps you see where the errors is, especially with ipv6, which is great when trying to configure ipv6 You will also find, that each menu option has its own page, and presents you with many options, although it may seem intimidating at first, it is quite helpful, especially when it comes to software updates, which is seamless, along with repository management.





*The Features*

Some of the features I have come to like are the fact that it is really easy to install plugins. A lot of the ends end users and system admins generally install such as softaculous, and cloudflare can be setup in one click. Secondly, when you preview a theme, you can really get a feel of how it would look to end users with the theme preview option, InterWorx comes added with some really good themes.







*SiteWorx(End User Panel)*

Much like cPanel, InterWorx has 2 panels, NodeWorx which is the admin backend for admins, and resellers, and SiteWorx which is the user front end, similar to cPanel how they do it with WHM. The major difference end users will see, is a nicely design overview, it provides quick details to bandwidth, common functions, etc.The file manager, is so much better than the one offered by cPanel, it works great, and offers more features as well.





*Backups*

All that is great, but you may be wondering about backups. You may be shocked, but you can actually import cPanel, DirectAdmin, and even Plesk backups. It is such a handy feature if you decide to migrate, or you have a cPanel user that migrates to your service.



*The CLI*

If you prefer the command line, then you will like the InterWorx cli, it provides you with controllers, which have options you can choose from, and it had very well written documentation.



*Help/Docs*

Ok, so if your looking at trying InterWorx, and your stuck, where do you go? Well, there is really nicely written documentation available at http://docs.interworx.com, the docs are actually much better written than most other control panels, so its clear the InterWorx devs took their time when creating this awesome control panel. Secondly, another neat feature is the ability for remote support. You can activate the InterWorx support account, which will allow them access so you don't have to give out the root pass, and it is automatically disabled in 24 hours.



*Overall Verdict*

Overall, I am really impressed with InterWorx. I have talked with Brett, one of the developers/managers over at InterWorx, and they are really nice to work with. I actually recently recommended vpsBoard to Brett, and he said he would check it out. If your on the edge about trying it, I highly recommend that you try it, it is a fantastic panel, and is very well designed. I have many more screenshots, which you can see at http://imgur.com/a/KrNOQ/all, They provide a free 2 week trial at ]http://www.interworx.com/interworx-demos/.

I'm not here to convince you, as I know that I like it, I'm just sharing my opinion on it.


----------



## aethertrebs (Jan 31, 2014)

Pretty Neat.

Thanks for the lovely overview, Eric.  Flattered to say the least.  
I'm IWX-Trevor, a design-guy @ InterWorx.  (The dude that made InterWorx all purpley. )

I took a video of the web-install a while back.  (Look at those gears spinning )


http://www.youtube.com/embed/hbIiiydQaSc

I'll start looking over these forums.  Looks like an interesting spot on the web.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 31, 2014)

I personally feel like InterWorx should compete in the DA price point. The reseller program puts it close (one license reseller is selling it at $8/m) but it's right between a DA $5/m license, and a cPanel NOC $11/m license. I'd expect it to gain a bit more traction if it was competing (at least initially) directly with DA as opposed to a middle ground in the vps segment.

Looks pretty interesting overall though.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks very nice, and certainly more attractive than cPanel (man, talking about damning with faint praise   )


----------



## MannDude (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice review, this is the first I've actually seen of InterWorx. I always enjoy seeing feasible alternatives to popular panels.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry to dig this thread up, but it was the reason for me to evaluate Interworx for the 6th month now and I must say that I am very pleased! I am confident that it will replace my cPanel installs very soon and would like to thank the OP for the review!


Any others here using Interworx on a day-to-day basis?


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 30, 2014)

The API documentation is a little annoying. Very basic and a little hard to understand for novice coders like me.


----------

